# Empresario (Thompson Cigar) Corona Cigar Review - They are improving



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got a bundle of these in a humidor deal from Thompson a year ago. Some of them must have been green, because the tasted a bit like hay. 12 months ...

Read the full review here: Empresario (Thompson Cigar) Corona Cigar Review - They are improving


----------

